# Author Earnings on Nook



## stephenspower (Feb 27, 2014)

Just as the writers of Lost wrote a finale to the first season as if the intervening seasons hadn't happened, Author Earnings has released its report on B&N that ignores the flaws of their report on Amazon.

The B&N Report Ã¢â‚¬“ Author Earnings

Personally, I think Michael's "format percentage survey in an attempt to get a better understanding of e-book, print, and audio sales rates in today’s ever-changing market," will be way more useful. If there's a pool I'll take audio at 10% and climbing. 

I'd be interested in hearing from those whose books have been sold by B&N whether this is feasible: "[L]ooking at the above chart might give Barnes & Noble a reason to reach out to indies for merchandising opportunities, and also to readers in order to promote these works." In my experience, B&N doesn't reach out. Publishers pay them. Am I wrong? Do they reach out? Do they promote indie authors for free? Or do they want co-op form indie authors?

Meanwhile, Nook continues to dimish and go into the west:

Nook Continues Decline as Barnes & Noble Shows Increased Third Quarter Profit | Digital Book World


----------



## TWErvin2 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sony posted on their ebook site that they're closing up shop on March 20th of this year. Account information and such will be transitioned to Kobo. With Nook's decline, the field of competition is narrowing.


----------

